# zu wenige PCI



## znysk (22. April 2002)

Kurz und schmerzlos: Ich habe in meinem Computer 3 PCI Steckplätze, brauche aber fünf. 3 Karten (Netzwerk, ISDN, und TV)könnten sich theoretisch die Geschwindigkeit eines Platzes Teilen und ich wollte fragen ob es so 'ne Art Verteiler Für Steckplätze gibt!

wenn jemand schon mal was gehört hat, kann er mir ja mal Antworten
PS.: wenn es Sowas gibt, dann könnt ihr mir vielleicht auch sagen, wo man sowas herbekommt, oder unter welchem Namen man suchen muss

Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Robert Martinu (22. April 2002)

Abgesehen von den Problemen mit dem Formfaktor (Du kriegst da keine Gehäuse mehr herum) - der Aufwand, den PCI-Bus so aufzuteilen ist recht heftig.
Eine häufige Bezeichnung ist pci2pci-Bridge, üblicherweise ist ein Intel 21152  verbaut. Ein neues Mainboard ist die billigere und problemlosere Lösung Deines Problems.


----------



## znysk (23. April 2002)

Danke für die Info ich habe mir schon sowas gedacht!


----------

